

PowerPoint Does Rocket Science--and Better Techniques for Technical Reports - etal
http://www.edwardtufte.com/bboard/q-and-a-fetch-msg?msg_id=0001yB

======
kcy
He references an interesting concept called Conway's Law, a law stating that:
organizations which design systems ... are constrained to produce designs
which are copies of the communication structures of these organizations.

Here's a link to the article Melvin Conway wrote describing this insight:
<http://www.melconway.com/research/committees.html>

Also the wikipedia article: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Conways_Law>

~~~
etal
Thanks, I knew the law but hadn't seen the original article. It's eerie how
broadly it applies -- as another example, my degree program has 5 tracks. One
of the tracks is an utterly essential topic, really the core of the
discipline, and the other 4 map directly onto the tangential research areas
that the most influential professors cluster into. Guess which track is being
cut this year...

